# Question for the mechanics?



## mpr3369 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm putting a new motor in my bike. It's the vtwin motor. There's a hole in each head where the coolant lines attach. Is it ok to pour coolant in the holes to fill the motor up with antifreeze? If not what is the best way to prime the cooling system? And get the air outta the motor? Thanks for your help. Mike


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

not nessarrythe water pump will take care of it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

rmax said:


> not nessarrythe water pump will take care of it


Agreed. and it won't hold that much. The pump does it very well.


----------



## mpr3369 (Feb 11, 2012)

Finally filled it today. It worked great. Thanks.


----------

